# Wo Sony-DV Codec downloaden?



## Margit_ (28. März 2007)

Liebe Leute,

Ich schneide normalerweise meine Videos auf meinem Sony VAIO Notebook. Da sind beim Installieren von Windows bereits alle möglichen Features drauf, wie unter anderem der Sony DV Codec.
Ich hab nun ein mit ebendiesem Sony DV Codev encodetes Video und möchte das auf einem ANDEREN Computer bearbeiten.
Dafür brauche ich diesen Codec.

Wisst Ihr, wo man den downloaden kann?

Vielen Dank
und liebe Grüße,

Margit


----------



## chmee (28. März 2007)

http://www.slashcam.de/dvfaq/FAQ-Frage_567.html



> ..Sony DV Codec aus Vegas Video. Steht nur in Vegas Video zur Verfügung, nicht in anderen Programmen..



mfg chmee


----------



## Margit_ (28. März 2007)

Hallo chmee!

Vielen Dank für Deine Antwort.

Aha. Hmmmm. Ich kann das also auf einem anderen Computer nicht im Premiere weiterberabeiten?

Liebe Grüße,

Margit


----------



## chmee (28. März 2007)

Folgendes könnte helfen:

Indem man in der Videodatei den FourCC-Header ändert, könnte man sie einem anderen
Codec unterjubeln. Dabei geht die Datei nicht kaputt  Wenn es nicht funktioniert,
einfach den alten FourCC Code wieder eingeben.

1. Download FourCC Changer
2. den alten Code aufschreiben - für den Fall der Fälle
3. als neuen Folgende ausprobieren : DVCS, CDVC, DSVD

mfg chmee


----------

